# Powdered peanut butter



## lenny (May 12, 2002)

At last week's Weight Watcher meeting a member was talking about using powdered peanut butter and that our Walmart no longer carried it. I looked online and did find some sources but have no idea how to use it in baking etc. When I typed for recipes I generally got those for regular peanut buuter. It sounded like something I would like to try and I would appreciate any help. thanks.


----------



## jesirose (Jun 20, 2013)

You rehydrate it, then use it.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I love powdered peanut butter and keep it on hand to use in recipes, smoothies and oatmeal - chocolate (cocoa powder), peanut butter oatmeal with dried cherries 

I first tried PB2 Peanut Butter Powder, but it has sugar added. My favorite brand now is Provident Pantry. The ingredient list is very short "peanuts"!

You can add the powder to the dry ingredients for a recipe and add the liquid needed to reconsititute to the wet ingredients.


----------



## lenny (May 12, 2002)

Thank-you for your help. I buy peanut butter made fresh at a local store and it has spoiled my husband. I will check Provident Pantry as I wish not to have the added sugar.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Emergency Essentials sells peanut butter powder, and they have recipes on their website that contain the powder. I found two peanut butter cookie recipes. I did not look for any other recipes that contain peanut butter powder. Click the Education link at the top of the page, and then click on Recipes and Desserts with the letter P to find the peanut butter cookie recipes. The web address is www.beprepared.com.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I just bought PB2, it was the best deal online and I don't overly care if there's sugar added. Made peanut noodles with it and peanut salad dressing. Both were good, a little grainy with the peanut noodles, but the convenience and less calories balance that out.


----------

